# Lost German Shorthair



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

My son lives in Eagle Mountain and was headed to Five Mile for a horse ride on Saturday. He took the back roads to Faust. Some time between home and five mile the dog got out of the crate which was in the tack room and he had a window out that she apparently jumped out. She is liver female 7 month old German Shorthair and loves people. If you hear of anyone finding a dog that fits this description please contact me.

Thanks,

Mark
801-916-1865


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Ill be driving through the area on saturday ill keep an eye out.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Update
Thanks but my son put up some fliers and he got a call Thursday and she wandered into the sod farm out in Cedar Valley she was a little thin but appeared to be in pretty good shape. Happy ending.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, I was really worried about this post, but felt helpless based of where I live. I along with you folks, feel soooooooooooo, relieved, I hate to read these posts because I have so much love for mine, I just hurt.  
Sooooooo glad that it turned out ok.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

good to hear the dog was found .


----------

